# Scuffed wheel on rental car



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all

To cut a long story short - I had a knock in the pool car at work which meant it was due to repair. Finance arranged with a well known accident repair company to give us a courtesy car in the mean time and it was then passed to my branch to arrange a date, time etc. As I had caused the issue I took it upon myself to deal with the company and the day came when the car arrived.

An '11' plate Corsa was loaned to us and I went to meet the chap who collected our car and we went round the car together checking for damage for quite a long time. I remember the nearside front alloy was marked down as slightly scuffed on delivery.

He informed me I would be responsible for any further damage upon collection (again I provided my debit card details as it was all because of me)
He also offered me insurance for such damage for a further £190 for the week. Considering at this point I have already cost my company £750 in insurance excess plus repair costs I didn't have the balls to ask for this and instead trusted my driving skill. I said no. 

I spoke to a couple of my colleagues who I am sharing the car with this week and gave them a stern but friendly warning to be careful as I was gonna be to blame.

Now comes the incident. This afternoon I was sat in gridlock traffic returning to the office. I was on a single lane approach to join the two lane section of the road when an ambulance came squeezing through the traffic behind me. There didn't seem much we could all do but the ambulance was in a hurry (more so than they normally are) air horns and pier siren screaming so the cars around me started to mount the higher than normal kerbs either side of the lane. I knew it was the morally right thing to do and didn't hesitate at all but afterwards when I looked at the alloy it had scuffed quite bad.

After running my hands through my hair for a while I thought about what to do.

Do I own up and tell the company what happened and hope they understand what happened and let me off?

Do I leave the wheels dirty as they are and pray they don't notice but lose my honesty card?

Do I accept I didn't take insurance, let them know on collection and learn the hard way with repair bill?

I am not saying I encourage dishonesty but I am unsure what to do next as I don't know how much I will get charged.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

get a quote for a smart repair ? never gonna be perfect but should pass the inspection ?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

has it got an alloy spare?


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

PugIain said:


> has it got an alloy spare?


Was going to say the same


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

PugIain said:


> has it got an alloy spare?


Good shout! Will have a look when I get back to it tomorrow.. problem being is they may notice it has actually lost damage in the time we have had it


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If its an alloy they will usually charge, but it's just the cost of repair, depending on where the scuff is I would either try and repair it or see if you can get a quick smart repair done. The other option is to just keep quite, car hire companies have different ways of checking the damage, when I spoke to europcar they said if you cannot see it from 2mtr away then it doesn't count and neither do steel wheels... 

I have a policy for excess damage and it includes glass,tyres and the underside, it costs £55 per year but you need to have it befor the rental starts, you can also do it by the day


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> If its an alloy they will usually charge, but it's just the cost of repair, depending on where the scuff is I would either try and repair it or see if you can get a quick smart repair done. The other option is to just keep quite, car hire companies have different ways of checking the damage, when I spoke to europcar they said if you cannot see it from 2mtr away then it doesn't count and neither do steel wheels...


I wondered as considering it was damaged already, do they bother repairing alloys unless it has to be done?

Not quite sure if a once over with the rotary and a full tank of fuel will take their mind off the damage I have caused :lol:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Going to take it for fuel and a jet wash first thing in the morning.. Have been asked to clean it before return but if I did I couldn't really deny not noticing the damage, could I?

Has anyone ever had a similar issue or know how much I should expect to be charged?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They charge but don't repair it, I'd take the chance, if there was already damage on the wheel just play stupid and say you thought that was already included. As a guess £60


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Surely if its marked as damaged already they will see that and assume the damage marked is the new damage?


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

CM TDI said:


> Surely if its marked as damaged already they will see that and assume the damage marked is the new damage?


I hope so! If it's a different guy who collects the car and if their notes weren't that detailed they may well not know any different. Think playing it cool might be the best option.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The notes will be the same, they go on the rental/damage report that they leave with you, think yourself you didn't shorten it the excess is usually around £600-800. So if it states scuff on alloy then you should be fine.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> The notes will be the same, they go on the rental/damage report that they leave with you, think yourself you didn't shorten it the excess is usually around £600-800. So if it states scuff on alloy then you should be fine.


Thank you. Will have a look at the carbon copy in the morning, sorry for a few silly questions and not checking paperwork first.. Was gutted when I noticed and had a bad day at work, pretty sure if I confess to them what happened I'll get a few head shakes/bollocking :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Carbon copy ? Is it enterprise ? I always check the wheels, door mirrors, windscreen and the the lip near the boot, then the four corners of the bumper followed by dents & scratches. So if there is already a scuff on the paperwork for that alloy just say it was there from the start and you didn't mention it because you thought that's what was on the paperwork


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Carbon copy ? Is it enterprise ? I always check the wheels, door mirrors, windscreen and the the lip near the boot, then the four corners of the bumper followed by dents & scratches. So if there is already a scuff on the paperwork for that alloy just say it was there from the start and you didn't mention it because you thought that's what was on the paperwork


Not Enterprise but a crash repair centre. We did the full check together and it was noted but I'm not sure how much detail he noted. As you say, if it just says scuff I will stick to that. Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Just chance it mate. I had a door ding on a brand new galaxy I got loaned and they didnt notice.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I would personally just chance it as it has a note already made of the scuff and if they ask just point them out to the notes that its already been written down the damage

I had a brand new BMW M3 loaner as mine went in for repair. The guy that dropped it off filled in the sheet as all 4 alloys having slight scuff and I accidently kerbed it a bit(ahem dsc off mode = power slide = nasty kerb) on the rear passenger side. When he came to collect it, looked at the notes, looked around the car and signed it off.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I would chance it. If they notice it then lay on the sob story about the ambulance.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's how it pans out. Say they notice it. You say, it was noted as marked on delivery. They say yes, but not as badly. You say, cool, prove it. They grumpily walk away unable to pin it to you at all. That's worst case, IF they spot any difference (which they won't).

But, you seem an honest person, otherwise you wouldn't be asking. Can you live with doing this if you see it as morally wrong?

Listen to all the advice and make your own mind up based on what you're happy doing, chum.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd get some filler putty, go to halfords and find the closest matching touch up silver paint and fix it myself. Seeing as it's a rental I'd skip the primer
Done this on some old Pug 306, a Hyundai coupe and a Honda prelude to good effect. Only notice from 6 inches away if you know where to look.
I DIDN'T EVEN TAKE THE WHEELS OFF THE CAR LET ALONE REMOVE THE TYRES:thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

mmmm, no. They'll definitely notice that. Don't do that. Overspray is a giveaway on calipers etc, and if you're rumbled, they'll bill you heavily. No offence Headphones, but I disagree with that advice mate.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks all - some fantastic help I have received over night! They phoned to announce collection tomorrow - I appreciate the fixing ideas but I thought that shows I know it's there and have admitted blame almost as I would make such a bad job of it lol. Gonna clean it today then hope if passes if not claim its the same scuff all other options failing the truth about the ambulance.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Park it in an area (wall at the near side) which makes wheel inspection less than simple.

If it comes up say that wheel was kerbed on delivery and it's noted on the paperwork.

All 100% truthful, and it's up to them to fully inspect the car on collection which may include moving it out teh space.

I hired a TVR Sagaris a couple years ago - on collection the guy said, "it looks fine, but we'll give it a proper once over when we wash it later", eerr - no thanks, it's out of my hands as soon as you load it onto that delivery lorry mate! We'd done no damage to the car and had nothing to hide, but it's up to them to fully inspect it on collection.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Checked the documents today and it just has a cross on the nearside front wheel on the diagram which indicates 'damage' No notes as to the extent of this 'damage' so may be able to pull it off.

Here is a picture I grabbed today when I got a chance -










A photo showing the damage previously in green and what I added in red (only a rough guide)


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i think you will pull that off no probs , unless they see this thread lol


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

They probably charged for the original damage. The extra damage won't make any difference to the cost of repair. I would clean the tyre though as this might draw their attention to extra damage.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

gm8 said:


> i think you will pull that off no probs , unless they see this thread lol


This thought did cross my mind at time of posting hence the attempts to hide details :lol: Where I have rubbed the dirt off it is very obvious! Its due for collection after 1 tomorrow so first thing I'm gonna take it to be cleaned. Got to work early today to take it to tesco for a blast with the jet wash which wasn't working and the lady said 'no one wants to wash their car at this time in the morning' ummm me? :lol: gonna be lazy and leave it with the car wash guys next door to the car park.

Thanks for all the input, solid advice and reassurance over the last 24 hours everyone!  Will let you all know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah you will get away with that


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

You've got no worries - they won't bat an eyelid.


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

so did you get away with it?


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Meant to update this earlier - they cancelled collection until after the weekend. Hopefully Tuesday as I'm not in on Monday.. I feel more confident I'll get away with it than I did before but still anxious haha


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

A scuffed wheel is a scuffed wheel. Its marked on the paperwork so dont eorry about it.

These hire companies are all crooks. They will pin tue blame on the next person that hires the car.. Ba....ds..

I ALWAYS take several hi res photos of hire cars when i collect them. Showing them the original photos when they start to give it the big-un sorts them out.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Just to update - the repair company found an imperfection on the bumper of my car they were repainting and as such had to delay the return as they wanted to respray. It is due back tomorrow - permitting finance gives over the right details - I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Car was collected today - a colleague handed it over so no need for me to lie. Nothing was said but the do have my debit card details.. for an unused account with pence in mind you :thumb: thanks all for the advice and guidance!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If its been collected then that should be the end of it, as far as you are concerned the collecting driver did that on the way home


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> as far as you are concerned the collecting driver did that on the way home


:thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

dont loose your copy of the delivery sheet for a while in case they do try it on.


----------

